# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Vallzim- Grupi Sevens

## Nolka

A keni dëgjuar për grupin Sevens nga Kërçova dhe performancat e tyre në skenë ??
Nëse PO jepni mendimet mbi ketë grup ... nëse Jo shikoni në web faqen e tyre www.sevensgroup.skyrock.com dhe jepni mendim :D

----------


## RedDardan

Paska Goca Tè Bukra Nè Kèrçovè Plako... 

Urime Pèr Grupin Edhe Ty Me Njè Nuse Tè Mirè.


Ps. Vetèm Emri I Grupit Smè Pèlqevi ( Sevens ?!... ) 
Pse Kan Kèt Maninè Tè Vejnè Vetèm Emra Ingleze ?!

Nejse Pèrshèndetje Tè Gjithve Dhe Urime

----------


## Nolka

Ja një foto prej grupit !!

----------


## RedDardan

mè fal Nolka se kam bo figurèn e budallait mendoja qè ishe djalè vetèm sot pashè prezantimin tènd tek forumi dhe pashè qè je vajzè

pèr saktèsi mendoja qè Nolka ishe ai djali nè mes (Ermali quhet kèshtu ) tek fotografia e qè shifet nè faqen web.
nejse, mè fal pèr gafèn ok.

po ti kush je nga ato vajzat nè foto Shtype, Tole, Dona, Buli, Bresha, apo Bona ?!

pèrshèndetje = paqe

----------


## Nolka

*Pershendetja
 Ditën e shtunë(3 maj) do të mbahet koncerti i grupit Sevens ku do te ketë vallzime të shumta nga këngëtarët më të njohur si Timabaland, Sean paul, Missy Elliot dhe shumë të tjerë.
Përveç vallzimit do të jet edhe BERKANI do ket gjithatu edhe shumë surpriza të tjera. Koncerti do të filloi me ora 7 dhe biletit do të kushtoj vetëm 100 denar.
ju mirpresim.
Për më shumë informata www.sevensgroup.skyrock.com*

----------


## Nolka

SEVENS vendin e tretë në ballkan, në festivaln RinFest (Mal të ZI) URIME

----------

